# i was on realgm and...



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

L.A. Lakers trades: PG Derek Fisher (11.2 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 2.6 apg in 28.2 minutes) 
SF Rick Fox (7.9 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 3.5 apg in 27.9 minutes) 
PF Robert Horry (6.8 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 2.9 apg in 26.4 minutes) 
C Shaquille O'neal (27.2 ppg, 10.7 rpg, 3.0 apg in 36.2 minutes) 
SG Kobe Bryant (25.2 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 5.5 apg in 38.3 minutes) 
PF Samaki Walker (6.7 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 0.9 apg in 24.0 minutes) 
PF Mark Madsen (2.8 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 0.8 apg in 11.0 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: C Vlade Divac (11.1 ppg, 8.4 rpg, 3.7 apg in 30.3 minutes) 
PF Chris Webber (24.5 ppg, 10.1 rpg, 4.8 apg in 38.4 minutes) 
PG Bobby Jackson (11.1 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 2.0 apg in 21.6 minutes) 
PG Mateen Cleaves (2.2 ppg, 0.3 rpg, 0.8 apg in 4.8 minutes) 
SF Hidayet Turkoglu (10.1 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 24.6 minutes) 
SF Gerald Wallace (3.2 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.5 apg in 8.0 minutes) 
SF Predrag Stojakovic (21.2 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 2.5 apg in 37.3 minutes) 
SG Doug Christie (12.0 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 4.2 apg in 34.5 minutes) 
PG Brent Price (1.6 ppg, 0.4 rpg, 0.5 apg in 4.5 minutes) 
C Scot Pollard (6.4 ppg, 7.1 rpg, 0.7 apg in 23.5 minutes) 
PF Lawrence Funderburke (4.7 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.6 apg in 12.9 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +20.3 ppg, +10.2 rpg, and +3.1 apg. 

Sacramento trades: C Vlade Divac (11.1 ppg, 8.4 rpg, 3.7 apg in 30.3 minutes) 
PF Chris Webber (24.5 ppg, 10.1 rpg, 4.8 apg in 38.4 minutes) 
PG Bobby Jackson (11.1 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 2.0 apg in 21.6 minutes) 
PG Mateen Cleaves (2.2 ppg, 0.3 rpg, 0.8 apg in 4.8 minutes) 
SF Hidayet Turkoglu (10.1 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 24.6 minutes) 
SF Gerald Wallace (3.2 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.5 apg in 8.0 minutes) 
SF Predrag Stojakovic (21.2 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 2.5 apg in 37.3 minutes) 
SG Doug Christie (12.0 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 4.2 apg in 34.5 minutes) 
PG Brent Price (1.6 ppg, 0.4 rpg, 0.5 apg in 4.5 minutes) 
C Scot Pollard (6.4 ppg, 7.1 rpg, 0.7 apg in 23.5 minutes) 
PF Lawrence Funderburke (4.7 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.6 apg in 12.9 minutes) 
Sacramento receives: PG Derek Fisher (11.2 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 2.6 apg in 70 games) 
SF Rick Fox (7.9 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 3.5 apg in 82 games) 
PF Robert Horry (6.8 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 2.9 apg in 81 games) 
C Shaquille O'neal (27.2 ppg, 10.7 rpg, 3.0 apg in 67 games) 
SG Kobe Bryant (25.2 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 5.5 apg in 80 games) 
PF Samaki Walker (6.7 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 0.9 apg in 69 games) 
PF Mark Madsen (2.8 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 0.8 apg in 59 games) 
Change in team outlook: -20.3 ppg, -10.2 rpg, and -3.1 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to L.A. Lakers and Sacramento being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. L.A. Lakers and Sacramento had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


You have been assigned Trade ID number 719176
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
i was just seeing what trades worked, and this worked, this trade would evolution the way the nba works. it will NEVER happen, but its just weird that it worked!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That's a pretty funny trade! Sacramento trades away their whole team, and gets 2 superstars...and a bunch of role players.

As a Laker fan...I would hate this trade...because the Lakers would become the Kings...Ahhhh!!!

It's still pretty funny though.:yes:


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

And as a Kings fan, I would hate it because the Kings would become Lakers... yuck. :laugh:


----------



## g-dog-rice (Jun 27, 2002)

That was the dumbest trade idea in history. :laugh: Pretty funny though. I would hate to have Floppy on the Lakers! Uggh!


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>g-dog-rice</b>!
> That was the dumbest trade idea in history. :laugh: Pretty funny though. I would hate to have Floppy on the Lakers! Uggh!


You already did.


----------



## CT (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>g-dog-rice</b>!
> That was the dumbest trade idea in history. :laugh: Pretty funny though. I would hate to have Floppy on the Lakers! Uggh!


You had him 5+ years ago.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I would hate the trade but Kings fans would get what they all ways wanted a team that could finally beat LA, and you know what if they made that trade I'd still pull for LA it's the Lakers I LOVE not the players per se, I do LIKE KOBE THOUGH SO I"D STILL FOLLOW HIM SOME but I'd wish him well and pull for FLOPPY like I used to when he was with LA. I didn't have a problem with Floppy when he wore the purple and gold but NOW OH I hate him.


----------



## g-dog-rice (Jun 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CT10</b>!
> 
> 
> You had him 5+ years ago.


I meant back on the Lakers, besides- the Kings would finally win a title...


----------

